# Moving from Eircom Talktime to Utv



## Lance (10 Nov 2005)

Has anybody moved from Eircom Talktime to Utv for landline calls? How long did the process take? Anything else to watch out for?


----------



## guzzler (11 Nov 2005)

Hi lance,

Did this about 3 months ago via the UTV website. No hassle and didn't even know it had changed till I got a letter from UTV telling me so. My last 2 UTV bills were 3 eur and 8 eur. Still have the rental from Eircom but I believe I have saved 40-50 euro over the 2 months billed.
Gets the thumbs up from me anyway


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Took a few months to get single billing when eircom were still dragging their feet on this about this time last year. I attempted to sign my mother onto it from Smart but the account number was rejected because it wasn't an eircom one as expected and I am still trying to resolve this with _UTV_. Their support/feedback can be patchy in my experience but I'm happy enough with the voice and broadband service.


----------



## BlueSpud (11 Nov 2005)

Great deal, my phone bills went way down and my usage went up, I made more calls as I knew they were free.


----------



## Marcecie (11 Nov 2005)

i moved just over a year ago but still have landline with eircom expect it to change soon, it is the best move I ever made my phone calls and internet most months work out at €20 and that includes 4 calls each week to UK, I changed via utv web site and they informed me when calls finished with eircom no problem so far


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Marcecie said:
			
		

> i moved just over a year ago but still have landline with eircom expect it to change soon


Do you mean that you still don't have single billing (i.e. _UTV _billing you for both calls and line rental with no bills from _eircom _at all) after all that time!?


----------



## Brian4B (11 Nov 2005)

Hi Clubman,that's my case ( 2 bills ), although it doesn't bother me much. I'm with utv since Feb 05.
No complaints re utv; not using landline to uk as much recently.
Brian


----------



## bond-007 (12 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Do you mean that you still don't have single billing (i.e. _UTV _billing you for both calls and line rental with no bills from _eircom _at all) after all that time!?


 I did not get single billing until recently (I have been with UTV for over 1 year), infact until I complained to UTV and COMREG about it. Got letter from eircom telling me my rental was no longer theirs about a week after complaining to COMREG.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

Is there a big deal about single billing? It doesn't save you any money (other than the bank charges associated with paying the bills, if any). We are still receiving Eircom line rental bills around 6 months after transferring to UTV. I've found their customer service to be ok to be honest, and aside for around a week of patchy service about 2 or 3 months ago, everything has been fine. Better than waiting for SMART/Eircom mess to be sorted out, but there are other packages that I will investigate when my 12 month UTV contract is up (e.g Magnet/Metro).


----------



## Marcecie (12 Nov 2005)

Clubman I moved to utv in sept 04 still have landline bill with eircom


----------



## jasconius (12 Nov 2005)

I moved in Feb05, got four months free broadband, but still pay rental to Eircom.This suits me fine as recently I got a load of 'crackling' on the line and complained twice in a week that it wasn't fixed - they came out and laid a new cable, and I got two months free rental (€48) from the customers' charter division as compo. 

I don't know if I would have got this if the line was 'transferred' to UTV


----------



## EC1 (14 Nov 2005)

I'm on UTV clicksilver and talk — can't complain at all — single billing and my bills are WAAAAY down!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2005)

There is no cost advantage in single billing at the moment but I prefer having a single bill from _UTV _rather one from them for calls and another from _eircom _for line rental. In any case I was happy to sever all direct ties with _eircom _for a variety of reasons which I won't go into here (nothing to do with the _eircom IPO _though). If/when you do move to single billing with another telecoms provider make sure that you contact _eircom _to get a refund of any overpaid credit on your account as they will not do this automatically and this credit will not be used against line/equipment rental billed by another provider. It took me months to get mine from them (as reported here on _AAM_) but I felt justified in asking for my €12 back rather than donating it to them.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Nov 2005)

When I got my final bill from Eircom I actually owed them €18.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2005)

I bet they were quicker to look for that from you than they were to refund my credit?


----------



## bond-007 (14 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I bet they were quicker to look for that from you than they were to refund my credit?


 I got the letter confirming my line rental was moved the same day as the final bill looking for the €18.


----------



## EC1 (15 Nov 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> There is no cost advantage in single billing at the moment



Sorry if I gave the impression my costs were down because of single billing. I was in a hurry. I am on single billing. My call costs are way down.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2005)

Actually I was responding to _CCOVICH's _earlier rhetorical question on this issue. Apologies for any confusion caused!


----------



## Lance (17 Nov 2005)

Thanks for your replies.
I understand that there is a 12 month contract with Utv and you are penalised if you move before then. But are you also penalised if you move after that?
Also has anybody who moved to Utv from Eircom reason to get onto Eircom if they had a problem with their phone? If so, how quickly did Eircom respond?


----------



## Dipole (18 Nov 2005)

hour long free national and uk calls on utv talk means UTV wins hands down.

Huge saving


----------



## Damn! (24 Nov 2005)

Phone bills are waay down..  4 euro per month after line rental.  
But the clicksilver plus isnt worth it on the broadband side..  speeds are no where near advertised. i'd go for the standard rate 

That said, it's still the best phone service / broadband combo i've seen.


----------

